# Windows 10 Pre-launching and tab preloading question



## sremed (Apr 1, 2014)

I've used CCleaner for quite awhile. Lately when I use it I get 3 windows that pop-up. 

The first: "Ccleaner is unable to clean 'Session' because application 'pre-launching' and 'tab preloading' are enabled in Windows."

The second: "CCleaner is unable to clean 'Set Aside Tabs' because application 'pre-launching' and 'tab preloading' are enabled in Windows."

The third: "CCleaner is unable to clean 'Saved Form Information' because application 'pre-launching' and 'tab preloading' are enabled in Windows."

They provide two sets of instructions for how to disable these things. I've tried both ways but the instructions don't match what pulls up on my computer so neither one works. I've searched outside sources but their instructions seem to be the same. 

Just curious what's going on. I've used Ccleaner for years and years without an issue.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

What are you told to do?

What Version and Build of Windows 10 are you using? [Hit the Windows Key, immediately type _winver_, hit enter]


----------



## gofish (Dec 25, 2007)

I used CCleaner from when it was Crap Cleaner but have now stopped using it because of the problems I was having with it and getting no solution form Piriform. Piriform have sold it and it was upgraded which is when problems started. It kept running in background with no option to turn it off and it started several processes running continuously.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

These problems arose because of Microsoft Updates, no Piniform's Have you tried this? https://www.ccleaner.com/docs/cclea...-pre-loading-so-ccleaner-can-fully-clean-edge


----------



## gofish (Dec 25, 2007)

Piriform was bought by Avast. I have tried the fixes from that link ages ago without success. That is why I am using IObit Advanced SystemCare.


----------



## sremed (Apr 1, 2014)

spunk.funk said:


> These problems arose because of Microsoft Updates, no Piniform's Have you tried this? https://www.ccleaner.com/docs/cclea...-pre-loading-so-ccleaner-can-fully-clean-edge


Yes. Those are the instructions that come up in Ccleaner. I've tried both methods. In the registry I get: HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE>SOFTWARE>Microsoft>... but there is no "Microsoft Edge" in my registry 

In the Group Policy method nothing is even close to what pulls up. 

Like I said I've used Ccleaner forever without problems. I'm all for switching to something better. I've only used this program because I never had problems with it. But if it's not doing what it's supposed to do there's no point having it on my computer.


----------



## sremed (Apr 1, 2014)

gofish said:


> Piriform was bought by Avast. I have tried the fixes from that link ages ago without success. That is why I am using IObit Advanced SystemCare.


I'm going to give this a try - thanks


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

Bleach Bit is also a good option. System Ninja as well.

I used CCleaner for many, many years but recently it's become more trouble than it's worth.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

sremed said:


> I'm going to give this a try - thanks


I wouldn't, if I were you. Iobit is a Chinese company who were found guilty of stealing intellectual property from MalwareBytes. Granted, its old news now, IOBit Steals Malwarebytes' Intellectual Property but their software, ASC in particular, is not good and has been known to cause all kinds of problems, usually resulting in a complete reinstall.

I don't think TSF would want to be seen to be promoting anything from this company.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

I have to agree with @Deejay100six in regard to IOBit Advanced System Care specifically.

I had nightmare scenarios unfold from the use of that software on more than one occasion, which is reason enough to avoid it like the plague regardless of anything else. One time is, or could be, a fluke. Anything more than that, which shows the same pattern, is a major problem.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

You mentioned not finding Microsoft Edge in Registry. I found it 4 times. Start>Regedit>Edit>Find


----------



## sremed (Apr 1, 2014)

Corday said:


> You mentioned not finding Microsoft Edge in Registry. I found it 4 times. Start>Regedit>Edit>Find


What I "mentioned" was that according to the instructions provided the sequence should have been:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE>SOFTWARE>Microsoft>Microsoft Edge...

I followed that sequence to "Microsoft" and there was no "Microsoft Edge" in that drop down. I'm not advanced enough to go rooting around in the registry. I can follow a sequence of instructions. If my computer doesn't bring me to the place the instructions say it's supposed to - I'm done.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

HKEY_CURRENT_USER is the place.


----------



## sremed (Apr 1, 2014)

britechguy said:


> Bleach Bit is also a good option. System Ninja as well.
> 
> I used CCleaner for many, many years but recently it's become more trouble than it's worth.


I downloaded the 10Bit Advanced software before being told it was Chinese and stealing from Malwarebytes - so I uninstalled that and downloaded Bleachbit. 
I just ran it and restarted my computer. Some things are acting weird. I just barely restarted it and haven't done much exploring, but so far some of the things I've done aren't reacting or behaving like they normally do. Hoping I didn't mess anything up too bad - which is why I was kind of hoping someone had an easy fix for Ccleaner. I guess all good things must come to an end. 

I despise messing around trying to get a computer to do what it's supposed to do. The nature of the beast I suppose. Just sucks. 

This computer is a Dell Inspiron, Windows 10 Home OS, version 1903, (OS Build 18362.535). I think it's 4 or 5 years old. I don't do a lot of advanced computer stuff - emails and facebook basically. I don't need it to be a rocket, but I do like it when things work the way they're supposed to.


----------



## sremed (Apr 1, 2014)

Yeah... Things are screwed up now. I just uninstalled Bleachbit. I can't do anything with images on here now so I'll try to describe. If this is the wrong place to post please let me know. I don't want to start a new thread if I'm not supposed to. 

When I go to facebook.com, only the blue bar appears at the top of the page. The rest of the page is light gray, almost white. 

If I go to Google or Yahoo, the entire page loads. If I type in the search bar on google and leave it on the "ALL" the page loads okay with all the results. If I click on the "Image" tab, just the bars at the top and the rest of the page is blank (like facebook). 

I've restarted my computer a couple of times and nothing has changed. 

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Press *Windows* key*+S* in the _Search_ box type *CMD*, right click the CMD results and *Run As Administrator*. In the Elevated _Command Prompt_ type 
*Dism /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth * and press Enter
When that is complete, in the Elevated Command Prompt type
*SFC /scannow *and press Enter


----------



## sremed (Apr 1, 2014)

I did the Dism scan and it came back 

Error: 87

The online/cleanup-image/restorehealth option is unknown.

I ran the SFC/scannow anyway and it came back:

Windows Resource Protection did not find any integrity violations.


----------



## sremed (Apr 1, 2014)

*DISM Error 87 Help*

I was having an issue with Ccleaner a few days ago not being able to clean out all files. Someone suggested I use Bleachbit, so I did. Now I have a separate issue - My computer is all screwed up. I'm not sure if I'm supposed to be starting a new thread except that the issue is no longer about Ccleaner, so the title of the last thread is misleading.

It was suggested that I run DISM/Online/Cleanup-Image/RestoreHealth. When I did I got the Error 87 stating that the above option is unknown. I've been googling around and have discovered that it seems to be a fairly common problem, however there doesn't seem to be any answers to how I can resolve it. Some of the threads I looked at were from 2015 and a lot of them had to do with Windows 8. 

My computer is a Dell 3650 Pentium G4400
OS is Version 1903 (OS Build 18362.535)

Any help is greatly appreciated - I don't want to have to buy a new computer 5 days before Christmas if I don't have to.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

*Re: DISM Error 87 Help*

Try Doing a Windows 10 Repair Install or Feature Update Using the Windows 10 ISO file

The following is not meant as a personal attack, but as instruction for the future. When you asked about substitutes for CCleaner and offered the information you did, it is reasonable for assistants to presume that you have some level of sophistication and have done configuration of CCleaner's own cleaning settings. When anyone offers any suggestions for substitutes, it is expected that you will go through the settings for that particular software and tweak things to emulate as closely as possible what you were doing with the software you had been using.

I've used Bleach Bit, System Ninja, and CCleaner and all can be safely used for "junk cleaning" provided you make sure that what they consider junk, and what you consider junk, are the same thing. 

All of these utilities have the potential to "make matters worse" if used indiscriminately. If you are not sure about what settings to use, definitely ask follow-up questions. Also, all of them have a analyze/preview feature that will show you what they intend to remove. It's a good idea to run that, at least the first few times you use the utility, so you can see what will be nuked before actually taking that step. Once you are familiar with the utility's behavior, that becomes unnecessary.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

*Re: DISM Error 87 Help*

I just noticed that you list the DISM command, in two different locations, as:

DISM/Online/Cleanup-Image/RestoreHealth

There must be spaces before each of those switches:

DISM /Online /Cleanup-Image /RestoreHealth

See: Using SFC (System File Checker) and DISM (Deployment Imaging Servicing and Management) to Repair Windows 8 & 10 for details on using SFC and DISM in conjunction and with the correct syntax.

I'd still suggest doing a Feature Update with the ISO file, or checking in Settings, Update & Security, Windows Update Pane to see if the Download and install now link is present for Version 1909. Either one will accomplish the same thing.


----------



## sremed (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: DISM Error 87 Help*



britechguy said:


> Try Doing a Windows 10 Repair Install or Feature Update Using the Windows 10 ISO file
> 
> The following is not meant as a personal attack, but as instruction for the future. When you asked about substitutes for CCleaner and offered the information you did, it is reasonable for assistants to presume that you have some level of sophistication and have done configuration of CCleaner's own cleaning settings. When anyone offers any suggestions for substitutes, it is expected that you will go through the settings for that particular software and tweak things to emulate as closely as possible what you were doing with the software you had been using.
> 
> ...


Not taken as a personal attack. I completely agree with everything you just said. I understand that all the help given on here is given freely and voluntarily and I appreciate it immensely. I am 100% responsible for whatever action I take with my computer and in no way did I mean to imply that anyone else is. 

I would go as far as to say Bleachbit is probably an AMAZING product. It obviously does a more thorough job of "cleaning" than Ccleaner did. 

I did tweak the settings in Ccleaner, but after years of using it I knew what to expect. I also tweaked the settings in Bleachbit and tried to be as careful as I could not to delete anything I wanted to keep. That didn't happen - MY FAULT. 

Now I'm just hoping I can get back to using my computer again - I miss it.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

*Re: DISM Error 87 Help*

Please do not create multiple threads about the same issue. 

If you have no reply to your thread within 48 hours, you may reply to your own thread with the message, "Bump please". This will bring your thread back to the top of the list. 



> *MULTIPLE POSTING*
> 
> This refers to posting the same question or same replies in multiple areas of the site (also called flooding). Please post only once. If you feel you have posted in the wrong forum, contact a Moderator or Manager, who will move the post for you. This also includes the creation of multiple new threads on the same or similar topics and sending PM's continuously to one or more Staff members.
> 
> Rules





sremed said:


> I'm not sure if I'm supposed to be starting a new thread except that the issue is no longer about Ccleaner, so the title of the last thread is misleading.


Your other thread title didn't mention Ccleaner. If it did, you could ask for the title to be edited.


----------



## sremed (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: DISM Error 87 Help*



Deejay100six said:


> Please do not create multiple threads about the same issue.
> 
> If you have no reply to your thread within 48 hours, you may reply to your own thread with the message, "Bump please". This will bring your thread back to the top of the list.
> 
> ...


OK. I wasn't sure, which is why I stated that when I posted the new thread. I was still getting responses in the first thread. I didn't repost it because I wasn't getting responses. I reposted it because it was a new issue - it was no longer about the preloading/pre launching issue, (which was Ccleaner specific as mentioned in the first post). The new issue was about a corruption in Windows 10 after running Bleachbit. While the new issue was caused by trying to find a solution to the preloading prelaunching issue, it didn't have anything to do with preloading or prelaunching. Which is why I thought I needed to start a new thread, and why I mentioned if I wasn't suppoed to start a new thread let me know. 

So thanks.


----------



## sremed (Apr 1, 2014)

*Re: DISM Error 87 Help*



britechguy said:


> I just noticed that you list the DISM command, in two different locations, as:
> 
> DISM/Online/Cleanup-Image/RestoreHealth
> 
> There must be spaces before each of those switches:...


I put the spaces in and it scanned. I then ran the SFC/scannow. As far as I can tell that fixed the problems I was experience. I uninstalled Ccleaner, 10Bit Advanced and Bleachbit. For now I guess I'll just use the default Disc Cleanup until I find something better. 

I thank everyone for their suggestions and help, as always. Keep up the great work - it's much appreciated.


----------



## britechguy (Dec 6, 2019)

*Re: DISM Error 87 Help*

Glad to hear the problem is solved. Very often using SFC and DISM is all that's needed.

I have posted my standard Windows 10 Revival script to these forums recently. Using SFC and DISM is the first and least aggressive step. It often fixes many issues and is the only thing that needs to be done.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Glad we could help. Please mark this thread Solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------



## sonofwilliam (Feb 26, 2013)

gofish said:


> Piriform was bought by Avast. I have tried the fixes from that link ages ago without success. That is why I am using IObit Advanced SystemCare.


----------



## sonofwilliam (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you very much GF. I use the Pro version of CCleaner and am having no trouble. I appreciate the mention of IObit as well. Please keep posting.


----------



## geo791 (Feb 4, 2008)

Regarding Windows 10 issues, there are several troubleshooters built into the OS than can sometimes correct problems. Also, when nothing seems to fix an issue, it is possible to RESET Windows 10 and keep all of the data. It will basically reinstall Windows 10 and resolve any corruption in the OS. It will be necessary to reinstall all of your programs though.

Windows 10 has a feature called "storage sense" which will run to clean up a lot of junk files. Type "storage sense" in the search box and enable it if it's not enabled. There are options to schedule it to run automatically too.

I still use Ccleaner myself and have never had any issues. But, it is not recommended to run the "registry cleaner" tool as that can break things sometimes. Also, I never install the program on a system. I download the portable version which can be found at https://www.ccleaner.com/ccleaner/builds. If Ccleaner indicates a new update, don't follow that link because it will only show you the versions that require installing. I keep an updated portable version in a folder and always use the above site to download it.

I do not have any experience with other cleaners except Iobit. A few years ago I used the Iobit ASC program on client's systems. Then I got a call from one of them about an issue. I brought the client's laptop home and it took me several days to remove the virus that had definitely come from Iobit. After that experience I removed it from every machine, and have never used it again. If you Google Iobit ASC you will find that this is something you do not want installed on your computer.

Here is the best tip I can give. Use a good backup program such as Acronis True Image and make a disk image backup frequently to an external drive, and before installing any new programs, or doing anything to your Windows 10 operating system. Backup, backup, and backup, I can not emphasize that enough. Merry Christmas all!


----------

